# Gear confusion? Help me out please



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Bindings come with everything you need. You should probably get one of those pocket screwdrivers. And don't commit to the boots until you're sure they fit. They might hurt your feet, in which case _flee!_

Depending on your final boot size, you're more likely to be in the M/L range, I think.


----------



## jennifer (Dec 18, 2012)

You really need to try on a few different boots before you make a boot decision. I got the burton moto boots....and on my first day of boarding I almost gave it up. They were a nightmare. The fit was so wrong in so many ways. They came up to high on my leg, made my feet go numb, cramped my entire foot. They were just wrong....so incredibly wrong for me and for my foot and leg. I hated them. But that was ME. They were not a good fit for my foot or leg. I ended up having to buy a new set of boots. I tried on several and found that a pair of Sims Omen boots were the ones for me. Best $150 I could have spent. 

The point is that boots are super important, and you need to try on a few pairs and really hang out in them for 10 mins or so to find out how they feel. I would also buy from a place with a good return policy. 

I am a super new rider...but, boots is something I spent a whole lot of time and research on.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

Where as I rode Moto's my first season and loved them! I did part with them my second season, but only because I wanted a stiffer boot. But I'll say it too, try on boots, as many as you can and find the right ones for you.


----------



## cookbook27 (Jan 13, 2013)

If motos dont fit me, can you guys recommend some fairly cheap but good boots? I am kinda looking for an all round boot, for carving and landing jumps


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

You can check out the BOOTS section for lots of commentary on boots, but sadly if you're like most people you'll have to choose from what your local shop has in stock.


----------

